# Light switching itself off



## seanysean (Jun 3, 2009)

We have just bought aRoller Team 500 and are off for a two week trip to Western Isles tomorrow. I have just had a habitation check and are loading it up as I type. However the main living are light keeps switching itself off after 5 mins (preceded by beeping) Leisure battery reads charged. (This MH is made by Trigano/CI) Any ideas?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope, but I'll give you a bump in case anyone else does.  

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sean, where does the beeping noise come from, not the light fitting I assume. It must be some sort of warning. Did you check you battery charge state with a multimeter or are you relying on the on board display, Alan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I wonder if this is a 240v light that is hard wired to an inverter.

The beeps could be the inverter warning of a low battery, or at least one that does not have enough voltage to power a large inverter.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine does it in the fridge

DAve P


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Mine does it in the fridge
> 
> DAve P


Can you prove that......and how? :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only thing I can think of is, if it has a Solar panel, the light might be running on the load terminal and shutting down via the regulator, but it is a wild guess.

Kev.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

It sounds like the same beeper that goes off on ours when the water level is low. The sound comes from the back of the control panel.
I have not had the lights switch themselves off but I wonder if it is the same alarm that sounds when battery is low just before there is insufficient power to work the lights. 
Keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi spacerunner, Just put your camera in fridge with it set to delay exposure.

Black picture.

Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

:banghead: Doh! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

seanysean said:


> We have just bought aRoller Team 500 and are off for a two week trip to Western Isles tomorrow. I have just had a habitation check and are loading it up as I type. However the main living are light keeps switching itself off after 5 mins (preceded by beeping) Leisure battery reads charged. (This MH is made by Trigano/CI) Any ideas?


Hi,

We have the Rollerteam 700 and encountedred a similar problem a few weeks ago. It only happened the once and it was when the Leisure battery voltage was dropping to a stage were it really needed re-charging.

I know you say it reads charged - but have you checked it using a meter to be double sure? As soon as I charged ours up it has worked fine ever since. (we also stuck 2 new leisure batteries in shortly after)

GOOD LUCK


----------

